# اختصارات اوتوكاد عربي



## ابو ابعاد (6 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الي يتوفر عندة اختصارات اوتوكاد عربي يرسلنا نسخة


وشكرا لتعاونكم


----------



## محمود جمال عزوز (12 يناير 2009)

*اختصارات اتوكاد*

انا باذن الله سوف اقوم بعمل ملف اكسيل يحتوي علي اختصارات الاتوكاد بالعربيان شاء الله


----------



## mohamedgalal30 (24 فبراير 2009)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## aqaz (10 يوليو 2009)

فيه الانتظار كم ؟؟؟؟


----------



## mostafammy (10 يوليو 2009)

ان شاء الله فى إنتظاركم


----------



## surveyor_kuwait (10 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## اسلام عاطف (10 يوليو 2009)

ان شاء اللة سوف نرسل للك


----------



## المساح السلفى (11 يوليو 2009)

هذا ملف به جميع الاختصارات ولكن باللغه الانجليزيه


----------



## mostafammy (12 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااااا بس ياريت لو فى اختصارت باللغه العربيه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wafaaaa (17 مارس 2010)

ممكن الملف ولكن باللغة العربية رجاااااااااااااااء


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## hany_meselhey (17 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kareem el dede (19 مارس 2010)

متشكر اووووووووووووووي يا كبير


----------



## محمود إسماعيل عبد (28 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## عاشق السهر (28 مارس 2010)

تسلم على جهدك


----------



## midops (28 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
انا كنت بدور على الاختصارات دى بقالى فترة


----------



## a7med 3mran (29 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا جماعه مش عرفين نؤلوكو ايه


----------



## علي الدبس (29 مارس 2010)

*ان شاء الله فى إنتظاركم.................................عسى ان لا يطول الانتظار وجزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## الاطيوش (21 أبريل 2010)

مشاهدة المرفق ط§ظˆط§ظ…ط± ط§ظˆطھظˆظƒط§ط¯.rar


----------



## منصور محمود ج (13 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## kee_1281 (17 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## mahtas (8 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم وكل الشكر لمن قدم لنا هذا الجدول للإختصارات


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اسامه الشرقاوى (17 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فاطمة عبد الرحمن (27 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mohamedazab (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (11 يوليو 2010)

اين الاختصارات مشكورين


----------



## احمدمحمدعبد العزيز (25 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير وزادك علما علي مجهودك الرائع


----------



## elsayed_elzokm (29 أغسطس 2010)

مرسي


----------



## hamzah alqudah (16 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن الاختصارات بالعربي اذا ممكن 
وشكرا


----------



## محمد اسماعيل بهنسا (28 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## حكم 004 (24 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمودحنفي (25 فبراير 2011)

انا في انتظارك


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (28 فبراير 2011)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فيصل الحداد (5 أبريل 2011)

لكم جزيل الشكر على الجهد


----------



## الواثق نت (14 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## الواثق نت (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## الواثق نت (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*يا شيخ وبن الملف العربي*​


----------



## الواثق نت (14 أكتوبر 2011)

* تصحيح : يا شيخ وين الملف العربي​*


----------



## الواثق نت (14 أكتوبر 2011)

نحن بالانتظار


----------



## leone (4 أبريل 2012)

أخي المساح السلفي بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشق الانبار (4 أبريل 2012)

المساح السلفي شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## talan77 (7 أبريل 2012)

*مشكور
*


----------



## eng.ammar10 (17 سبتمبر 2012)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## التائق (13 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم اين الرابط؟؟


----------

